# Small Electric Blower



## 12bolts (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a 240 VAC low pressure blower that I would like to make infinitely variable speed adjustable. Is this possible with this type of blower? Its 250 mm long with a 200 mm dia fan unit and  100mm dia connections








Last pic shows the label affixed to the outer casing for us plebs to look at........

Cheers Phil


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 5, 2016)

Phil, you might try a fan controller from your local hardware store.  The speed control will not be the best, but they do work.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 5, 2016)

A light dimmer type control or a small variac (50 watts size) would work for that
MS


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 5, 2016)

On second thought- if that is a permanent split cap motor (that 1 uf /400v unit in the photo looks like the run cap) the speed can't be varied much.  
MS


----------



## strantor (Jul 5, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/172033969069?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


----------

